# MBTI Types and Divergent Factions!



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

Rex Magnus said:


> I see this forum is still dedicated to establishing stereotypes.


Well... isn't judging others based on stereotypes common for humans?!


----------



## InspectorDoohickey (Nov 12, 2012)

ae1905 said:


> Candor: Honest and lucid ISTJ, ESTJ
> 
> Amity: Kind and warm ENFJ, INFJ, ENFP, INFP, ESFJ, ESFP
> 
> ...


According to the book, the only reason this system is possible is because people were literally engineered to fit into these tiny molds. It's not a natural thing, and it's impossible to assign types to characters and factions. Because they're minds have been altered in a way that doesn't allow them to be defined like we are. They are biologically separate from us

The only characters who can be typed are divergent. If we existed in that world we would all be divergent. 
--

But if we're doing this for the fun of it. ENFPs do not belong in Amity, and I'm not just saying that because I find this "happy go lucky" stereotype irksome, and worn. The Amity drug you if they think you're emotionally compromised, they regulate your passion, and keep tabs on your feelings. It's an environment I'd find oppressive, and I don't know a single ENFP who wouldn't feel suffocated by a culture so eager to subdue your personality.

We're Dauntless. Which isn't about being fearless, it's about being free. Dauntless also get to assert their individuality. That's two things ENFPs love and value


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

InspectorDoohickey said:


> According to the book, the only reason this system is possible is because people were literally engineered to fit into these tiny molds. It's not a natural thing, and it's impossible to assign types to characters and factions. Because they're minds have been altered in a way that doesn't allow them to be defined like we are. They are biologically separate from us
> 
> The only characters who can be typed are divergent. If we existed in that world we would all be divergent.
> --
> ...


I haven't read the book and am not familiar with these categories. I just went by the descriptions. But I see your point. Thanks.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

INFJ - Dauntless


----------



## telarana (Apr 13, 2014)

xNTP- At first I was drawn to Erudite but I don't like the way they establish their hierarchy based on IQ tests and other things that can be extremely biased. And while it is enticing to be able to read things and research all day, being forced to do it as opposed to anything else would wear down on me after a while. So I'd actually go into Dauntless because it's a bit more free even though it's also a military-like environment. It's competitive and challenging enough and I could work my way up to the top. And every day is something new. (I'd probably just sneak in books and research materials and everything like Caleb had hidden in his room in Abnegation)

I'd hate to be factionless though. And I'd also dislike living in any of the other factions.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Pretty sure I'm an xNFJ and I knew immediately upon reading the book that I identified the most with Abnegation. I would probably score high in Amity and Erudite, but the Abnegation lifestyle to me is ideal and the most worthy. Also - in going back to the faction origin story - I would especially be Abnegation, as I have always thought that selfishness is the root of all evil (a philosophy that Abnegation is based on).


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

as an ISFP I would probably be Divergent; torn between Dauntless and Amity. 
however I think I'd have a bit more foresight than Tris and pick Amity o-o especially because Dauntless doesn't fit with my personal morals/values. hanging out in nature sounds way more chill to me.


----------



## SmilingWriter (Dec 27, 2014)

InspectorDoohickey said:


> But if we're doing this for the fun of it. ENFPs do not belong in Amity, and I'm not just saying that because I find this "happy go lucky" stereotype irksome, and worn. The Amity drug you if they think you're emotionally compromised, they regulate your passion, and keep tabs on your feelings. It's an environment I'd find oppressive, and I don't know a single ENFP who wouldn't feel suffocated by a culture so eager to subdue your personality.
> 
> We're Dauntless. Which isn't about being fearless, it's about being free. Dauntless also get to assert their individuality. That's two things ENFPs love and value


Enfp here. I couldn't agree with you more about not belonging to Amity. Amity valued peace and harmony over all else. As an Enfp, I might avoid conflict if possible, but I don't sacrifice my values to accomplish that. Candor or Dauntless look more appealing to me. Candor because I value truth and honesty, sometimes at the expense of being "polite" or "considerate." Candor and Dauntless seem to be the most freedom-oriented of the factions. Amity is too "nice" to be free.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

Okey. ESTJ, 8w7. I'd choose Dauntless, every time. The other ones just seems eh to me. Could be because of the 8w7 I guess (if I've understood it right, I don't know enneagram that well). But Dauntless is actually the only faction that fits me.

And one question. Someone put ENTJ as Dauntless, but not ESTJ. From what I've seen, (one of my best friends is ENTJ), ESTJs are just as fearless and "wild" when it comes to it. ENTJ (at least she is) more of the knowledge-side. She'd be Eridute, every time. Just as I can't see myself at any other faction, I can't see her at Dauntless. That'd be as unfitting as an ESTJ 8w7 in Abnegation or Amity.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm an NF in Erudite. I don't think being a feeler lessens your intellect or curiosity.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm about a quarter into the third book and not sure if I want to finish it before I have to turn it in.

Either way, I bet any type could be any of them, but I do agree with the sentiments that NT could probably go to Erudite _or _Candor.
Otherwise, I agree with Eckis's.

I gotta say, though, for me I would pick Erudite or Dauntless, if choosing from just their good parts.
Considering them all as a whole, they can all suck a dong. Having one quality means they lose another (or everything short of that quality).

I'm really not liking the third book.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Here are my opinions
Amity - xxFPs
Abnegation - xSFJs
Candor - xxTJs
Dauntless - xSTJs
Erudite - xNTP or xNTJs


----------



## Super Samurai (Dec 11, 2014)

Lol @ the people who think ENFP are Amity! We are totally Dauntless. I guess only true ENFPs would understand but no real ENFP would be Amity.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TheEpicPolymath said:


> Here are my opinions
> Amity - xxFPs
> Abnegation - xSFJs
> Candor - xxTJs
> ...


Are xNFJs just factionless in your model?


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Are xNFJs just factionless in your model?


I think he means that xNFJs wouldn't be how he'd describe the faction. He puts xSTJs and xNTJs in different factions, and then xxTJs in a third. So I think he puts a type/functions on the faction, rather than saying that this and that type should be there.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Pinina said:


> I think he means that xNFJs wouldn't be how he'd describe the faction. He puts xSTJs and xNTJs in different factions, and then xxTJs in a third. So I think he puts a type/functions on the faction, rather than saying that this and that type should be there.


That makes sense. Thank you ^^


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

I thought about this before and chose Dauntless, it looks like a lot of fun. However there's a good chance I wouldn't pass the trials, so I'm gonna go with Candor. Living in a world where you know exactly where you stand with others, and are free from constantly keeping your thoughts to yourself because you aren't sure how others will take it sounds nice. Erudite seems pretty cool too, but as someone said earlier in the thread being FORCED to do that all day would get old.

Amity - boring.
Abnegation - boring.

Here's my own biased stereotyped list -
Abnegation: ESFJ, ISFJ, ENFJ
Amity: INFP, ISFP, INFJ
Candor: ESTJ, ISTJ
Dauntless: ESTP, ISTP, ENFP, ESFP, ENTP, ENTJ
Erudite: INTP, INTJ


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

I feel as if there is a lot of possible overlap, so I'm setting up my list a bit differently. This is my own personal opinion:

ESFP: Dauntless, Amity
INTJ: Erudite, Candor
ESTP: Dauntless
INFJ: Abnegation, Erudite
ESFJ: Abnegation, Amity
INTP: Erudite, Candor, Dauntless (Dauntless programmers?)
ESTJ: Candor, Dauntless (I feel as if they could potentially make good Dauntless leaders)
INFP: Amity, Dauntless, Erudite 
ISTP: Dauntless
ENFJ: Abnegation, Erudite
ISFP: Amity, Dauntless
ENTJ: Candor, Erudite, Dauntless
ISTJ: Candor, Abnegation (they'd perform all of their required Abnegation duties)
ENFP: Dauntless, Amity (if it's not too restraining for them)
ISFJ: Abnegation, Candor, Amity
ENTP: Erudite, Candor, Dauntless
-------------
Notes: 
*I feel as if xNFJ's don't make good Amity followers as a strong sense of others intentions and emotions would lead to them being very aware of the whole Amity manipulation thing and thus causing them to want to escape.
*NF's would make good Erudites too!
*Yes, introverts can be in Dauntless
*I don't think strong Fi users would do good in Abnegation
*Sorry for the lack of options for some of the types. Some types really fit one of the factions well.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I just really love this topic in general. I love people's views on it. Just in my experience:

So many people I know say they want to be Dauntless. An INFP I know in particular, a sweet girl who is so mild-mannered and quiet has told me that Dauntless would be her dream faction. My little ETJ sister tested as Abnegation. My ESTP dad and ESTJ mom both insist they would go into Candor. 

It's just so interesting. A lot of work on type has been done with the Harry Potter Houses, but not as much has been done with the factions. Part of me thinks that it's difficult to tell type and factions because it _is_ something inside of you, sort of like Enneagram, but I still believe there could be a correlation. 

Honestly I would without a doubt choose Abnegation. I would love to live in Abnegation. Everything from their courtship habits to their values to the things they care for... I would love it. 

Pretty sure I've said these things before here though, but... The only thing that would keep me from choosing Abnegation would be my future children. While I would want that life for myself, it seems depressing for children. I would rather them grow up in Amity, where they could be _kids_, where they could learn that kindness is the most important thing of all. I wouldn't want Amity myself, but it would tear my heart out to see my children grow up so rigidly in Abnegation. 

Honestly though, I would be in Abnegation if I thought only of myself. (Ironic to say, but.)


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> I just really love this topic in general. I love people's views on it. Just in my experience:
> 
> So many people I know say they want to be Dauntless. An INFP I know in particular, a sweet girl who is so mild-mannered and quiet has told me that Dauntless would be her dream faction. My little ETJ sister tested as Abnegation. My ESTP dad and ESTJ mom both insist they would go into Candor.
> 
> ...


It is a very interesting topic! 

I think we could start out with the fact that even though some types would be better fit in certain factions, we still have to consider that an ExTJ could go in Abnegation, or an xNFJ in Dauntless. So going with personal examples (which I've done) is pretty useless. 
We probably all agree on this, I just think it's good with a clearification in this case.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> I haven't watched it, but I think that INTP. INTJ and probably ISTP woul not be part of any faction, but be on their own.


I have to agree with this, and an ISTP/INTP. I would find it much too difficult to pick between Dauntless, Erudite, and Candor... I can also see a slight appeal to Amity, but the whole, no leader, peace and love above all would kill me after awhile, lol.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

DIVERGENT This is _really_ cool test (I think) because it uses more subconscious things to discern your type than the typical "what do you value more" PlayBuzz type tests. It's not perfect, but it was decently accurate for me. It types everyone as Divergent, but it tends to give you the faction you have the highest aptitude for and then a faction you have the next highest aptitude for. I know it's been posted in Personality Resources, but I think it would be interesting here as well while we group the factions according to type.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> DIVERGENT This is _really_ cool test (I think) because it uses more subconscious things to discern your type than the typical "what do you value more" PlayBuzz type tests. It's not perfect, but it was decently accurate for me. It types everyone as Divergent, but it tends to give you the faction you have the highest aptitude for and then a faction you have the next highest aptitude for. I know it's been posted in Personality Resources, but I think it would be interesting here as well while we group the factions according to type.


Interesting, I actually had Candor and Erudite tied for first place.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, I'm INTP and I got Erudite several times on the website's quiz.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I usually get Amity and Abnegation, but this time I was tied for Abnegation and Erudite. Weird. 
@AdroElectro You would personally choose Dauntless, right? (Also I'm going to reply to you soon, I've just been distracted today!)
@HoldenCawffled And you would choose Erudite, yes? Do you remember your secondary faction?


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

@alittlebear Nah I chose Candor. And I was just thinking most people here will probably score really high in Erudite. It makes sense, having an interest in studying and discussing personality at length seems to be a pretty Erudite thing to do.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> I usually get Amity and Abnegation, but this time I was tied for Abnegation and Erudite. Weird.
> @AdroElectro You would personally choose Dauntless, right? (Also I'm going to reply to you soon, I've just been distracted today!)
> @HoldenCawffled And you would choose Erudite, yes? Do you remember your secondary faction?


Honestly, if I got to choose, I'd pick Dauntless over Erudite. Even though the leaders are overbearing (not that the other factions aren't), I think it would still be fun. I'm basing all of this off the movie though 'cause I haven't read the books yet. But by the looks of it, the freedom and thrill and all that stuff you get there would be worth the hard initiation.

And I just took the test again and my second faction's Candor. (Erudite's still first.)


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

AdroElectro said:


> @alittlebear Nah I chose Candor. And I was just thinking most people here will probably score really high in Erudite. It makes sense, having an interest in studying and discussing personality at length seems to be a pretty Erudite thing to do.


I can see that. I just don't think I would ever choose Erudite because devoting a life to only intellectual things seems... terrible to me just devastating. Granted, I am aiming to be a professor at the moment, on a very academically inclined route, but for me I do it to help people in the long run (and I'm about to switch to Education anyway, eh). I couldn't study just to study; I have to be able to apply it somehow to help others.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

HoldenCawffled said:


> Honestly, if I got to choose, I'd pick Dauntless over Erudite. Even though the leaders are overbearing (not that the other factions aren't), I think it would still be fun. I'm basing all of this off the movie though 'cause I haven't read the books yet. But by the looks of it, the freedom and thrill and all that stuff you get there would be worth the hard initiation.
> 
> And I just took the test again and my second faction's Candor. (Erudite's still first.)


That's cool. Most the people I know are also inclined to choose Dauntless, so it isn't too surprising for me. It's just _weird_ to me, in a way... I find nothing appealing about Dauntless except perhaps the honor they find through their courage.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> That's cool. Most the people I know are also inclined to choose Dauntless, so it isn't too surprising for me. It's just _weird_ to me, in a way... I find nothing appealing about Dauntless except perhaps the honor they find through their courage.


Really? Well, I think some of the reasons I wanna be in that faction are those exciting stuff like the capture the flag game and ziplining and the fighting. But which faction would you choose? Never mind the result that you got from the quiz.

And I sorta agree with what you said above about being in Erudite. Being forced to study and research would be so boring. It would just take the fun out of it. Kinda like how going to school feels.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

HoldenCawffled said:


> Really? Well, I think some of the reasons I wanna be in that faction are those exciting stuff like the capture the flag game and ziplining and the fighting. But which faction would you choose? Never mind the result that you got from the quiz.
> 
> And I sorta agree with what you said above about being in Erudite. Being forced to study and research would be so boring. It would just take the fun out of it. Kinda like how going to school feels.


Aha, it's funny because I actually love going to school. School is my happy place. I just wouldn't like to devote the rest of my life to just... school. 

I would choose Abnegation if I thought only of myself, but Amity if I ever had an intention of raising children. Abnegation is ideal for me - everything about it is like my dream way of living my life - but I wouldn't want to force my children into that lifestyle. Children need to be free, to learn kindness above all things... But then again, I could probably be looser with my children and teach them kindness and fun things privately. Hmm. In general I would choose Abnegation though. (Amity seems like the most stifling thing to me; I hate it when I don't have full control of myself.)


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Aha, it's funny because I actually love going to school. School is my happy place. I just wouldn't like to devote the rest of my life to just... school.
> 
> I would choose Abnegation if I thought only of myself, but Amity if I ever had an intention of raising children. Abnegation is ideal for me - everything about it is like my dream way of living my life - but I wouldn't want to force my children into that lifestyle. Children need to be free, to learn kindness above all things... But then again, I could probably be looser with my children and teach them kindness and fun things privately. Hmm. In general I would choose Abnegation though. (Amity seems like the most stifling thing to me; I hate it when I don't have full control of myself.)


I don't know how you do it. School makes me feel very boxed in.

Oh, well that makes sense. I personally don't see myself in those factions but I think, generally, they're better than Candor. Being in Candor just seems very terrifying.


----------



## Seranova (Mar 1, 2013)

_I took it and got Erudite with my secondaries as Dauntless and Candor(those two were tied). I can say that it doesn't sound too far off the mark either. _


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

HoldenCawffled said:


> I don't know how you do it. School makes me feel very boxed in.
> 
> Oh, well that makes sense. I personally don't see myself in those factions but I think, generally, they're better than Candor. Being in Candor just seems very terrifying.


Yeah, it's just weird though because in that society I am 85% sure I would have been raised in Candor. My mom values truth above all else, and my dad agreed he would be in that faction too... It would be a nightmare for me though, I doubt many Fe-doms would choose Candor.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

When you click on a thread because it seems cool, then realize that you started it months back.


----------



## Pinina (Jan 6, 2015)

@alittlebear Did your test. (Nice one btw, seems to be good.)

I got Erudite and Candor, after that Abnegation and Amity, Dauntless last. 
I might agree with it as traits in my personality, but I would still choose Dauntless. I agree too much with this: https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/82/78/c4/8278c4f37a3519e30757a325e3209c29.jpg


----------



## JoyDreamer (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm an INFJ and I would probably choose Amity just because it feels like the most relaxed faction (I've only read the first book, a few chapters of the second, and haven't seen the movies; so I don't know a lot about them honestly). 

I took the test and ended up being tied between Amity and Erudite which seems right. Erudite would be my second choice. I was actually lowest in Abnegation.


----------



## Eya (Mar 8, 2015)

I took the test and ended up with Dauntless and Candor tied, scoring very high on them. Amity was almost as high, Erudite was half as high as Amity, and Abnegation was pretty low. 

I would probably be torn between Dauntless and Amity. Amity seems nice and laid-back, and I love the outdoors, their earthy style, and peace. But peace at all costs? No. I also hate the thought of my emotions being manipulated by some happy-drug, that really goes against what I believe in. (And I easily get sunburnt, so working in the fields is a no-no.)
Dauntless, on the other hand... I love the idea of freedom, mastering the art of combat and fighting for what is right. It would be great to have an adventurous life, but then again, there is a chance I might consider the Dauntless lifestyle unnecessarily uncomfortable. Especially since I hear they become factionless when they get old, which doesn't sound too inviting... But if I went to Dauntless, I would probably be a tattoo artist. And hey, maybe I wouldn't become factionless after all, since making tattoos doesn't require the best physical condition? Not sure how that works.


----------



## libraphire (Mar 28, 2015)

I am INFJ and I would probably be Amity or Candor.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

Amity : xNFx
Abnegation : xSFJ
Candor : xSTJ
Dauntless : xSxP
Erudite xNTx


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

Erudite: xxTJ
Amity: xxFJ
Abnegation: xSFJ (though I reckon a lot of NPs end up here by default)
Candor: xSxJ
Dauntless: xSxP

I genuinely believe that there's not a faction for Ne types. The fact is, that society is as corrupt as my broken memory stick. Having seen the first film, it's pretty ironic that although Dauntless is all about the freedom to express unlimited power, the whole faction is afraid of stepping out of line with the society's desires; which outright undermines all of their ideals.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Lord Fudgingsley said:


> Erudite: xxTJ
> Amity: xxFJ
> Abnegation: xSFJ (though I reckon a lot of NPs end up here by default)
> Candor: xSxJ
> ...


The series actually really addresses that eventually... The faction system is broken. The society is broken. The whole thing is broken. That's the whole thing. It's quite a long story though. I would suggest reading the third book / watching the third movie though, if only to see how they really deal with the whole faction system, the purpose of it and such.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

i'd like abnegation. amity is kind of stupid and i would die in dauntless ._.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Here are my guesses:
Erudite xNTx
Amity ExFx
Abnegation xSFx
Candor xxTJ
Dauntless xSxP


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Erudite: xNTx
Candor: xSxJ
Amity: xxFP
Dauntless: ExxP (mostly sensors)
Abnegation: xxFJ


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

The faction system is bad


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

I got Dauntless and Candor.
I've only seen the movie.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

The faction system is stupid. IRL everyone is divergent.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> The faction system is stupid. IRL everyone is divergent.


That's a main point in the final book. It's also why literally everyone tests as divergent on the Divergent Movie Faction Sorter assessment.


----------



## _Natalie_ (Mar 11, 2015)

I would probably choose Amity! In Erudite you have to be pretty intelligent and stuff and well i'm not dumb but I would not feel comfortable and i'd probably fail the test and be faction less or something which would suck… so not Erudite.. I would be killed in Dauntless hah, like the first day XD Candor, they are just well, too honest for me. I could never be that honest I would be afraid to hurt someone  Abnegation would probably work but I don't like the whole having no identity thing D: So I guess I would choose Amity.. but the thing is I don't really consider myself nor anyone else just being one thing so well i'd probably be Divergent  haha 
On the test I always get divergent between Abnegation and Amity  I'm sorry if my english is bad i'm from the north lol xD


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

interesting that most people type candor as a stj faction and i'm, as enfp, would choose it

on a second option i would choose amity. dauntless seems amazing in theory but after watching the first movie i didn't really see the freedom that excites me in the faction

but idk i just saw the first movie and never read the books


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

The author of Divergent had inspiration from the MBTI. The link I provided doesn't mention it, but in another interview I read, I remember her saying that she felt she didn't fit into any of the types and it was one of the driving motivations for writing the novel. 

Veronica Roth: Divergent Inspiration

From the site:

"I have a thing for groups, and I always have. It interests me in speculative fiction, whether it's the houses at Hogwarts or the armies in Ender's Game or the houses in Kushiel's Dart (which I didn't read all of, because it made me blush too much, but the house thing kept me going for awhile). I also have a long-time (now abandoned) obsession with personality tests, especially the Meyers-Briggs personality tests (depending on the day I'm an INFJ, INFP, or an ISFJ. I've forgotten what all those mean, though), and the enneagram (I'm a number 1: The Perfectionist. Now that one never changes. Ha). And I've always been interested in government systems that stick people in classes or castes (even if I'm also pretty horrified by them), or high school cliques, as depicted so well in Mean Girls"


----------



## Epicness1000 (Nov 11, 2015)

As an ENTJ I for one feel torn between Erudite and Dauntless


----------

